# Meetings > Workshops >  Εισαγωγή στα Δίκτυα H/Y, Κυριακή 29 Ιανουαρίου 2006, 3μ.μ.

## TaRaNTuLa

Την Κυριακή 29 Ιανουαρίου στις 15:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί workshop με θέμα την εισαγωγή στις βασικές έννοιες των Δικτύων Υπολογιστών, στην έδρα του Συλλόγου, Αμερικής 17 , 4ος όροφος.

*****************************************************

Ενδεικτικά,θα ανεφέρω κάποια θέματα:

 ::  Τι είναι ΙΡ,διάκριση των public και private
 ::  Τι είναι υποδίκτυο(subnet),πώς το κόβω,τι ρόλο παίζει η μάσκα,πώς μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μεταβλητή μάσκα
 ::  Τι ειναι το gateway
 ::  Περιγραφή της δομής,λειτουργίας του DNS,επεξήγηση των εγγραφών αυτού
 ::  Περιγραφή λειτουργίας και ερμηνεία χρησιμότητας ΝΑΤ
 ::  Τι είναι τα Virtual LANs (VLANs)

και μερικά λόγια για τα παρακάτω:
 ::  Το πρωτόκολλο ΗΤΤΡ 
 ::  Το πρωτόκολλο Telnet(ssh)
 ::  Το πρωτόκολλο FTP(sftp)

*****************************************************

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν 30 θέσεις διαθέσιμες.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις 10 π.μ.
Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες.

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=219329


Υ.Γ. Διατηρούμε το δικαίωμα να μεταβάλλουμε την προαναφερθείσα θεματολογία,εφόσον το κρίνουμε απαραίτητο.Η οποιαδήποτε τυχόν αλλαγή θα γίνει με σκοπό μόνο το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Vigor

Φίλε Tara,

Κλείνω Πρώτη θέση!  ::

----------


## robotech_

2 seats plz.....Ε ρε Workshops....

-------------------------------------------------

2.robotech_
3.Sammy_GR

----------


## fatsoulas

H 4 θέση να κρατηθεί για μένα

Και θα παρακαλούσα να γίνει πιο αργά το Workshop (15:00) ας πούμε για να ξεκουραστούμε και να κοιμηθούμε λιγάκι. Μια κυριακή μας μένει και εμάς βρε παιδιά  ::   :: 

Ναι ναι ναι 15:00  ::

----------


## ianeira

E ναι mr. fatsoulas που να ξυπνήσεις πρωί πρωί αφού λιώνεις στο wow  :: 
Συμφωνώ πάντως.
Αν γίνει μεσημέρι η 5η θέση δική μου.
*Yes.*

----------


## aprin

Μη μας κόψει τη μέρα στη μέση ρε παίδες.Έχουμε κι εξεταστική.Τεσπα ό,τι νομίζετε.

----------


## katsaros_m

παρων και εγω

----------


## dimitris_raf

Η 8 για μένα...
και η 9 για ένα φίλο μου αν γίνεται...

----------


## dimkasta

2 θέσεις και για μένα.

----------


## donalt

1 for me
#11

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Είμαστε στις 12 θέσεις,ο επόμενος θα πάρει τη 13η...Έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα παραπάνω...


Αν θέλετε να το κάνουμε μεσημέρι,δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.Σχετικά με το να κάνουμε το workshop μεσημεράκι,κάντε ένα edit στα posts σας,λέγοντας ένα ΝΑΙ ή ένα ΟΧΙ για τη μεταφορά του από το πρωί στο μεσημέρι(ας πούμε στις 15:00).

----------


## spidercode

#13

Spidercode

----------


## aprin

εκτός απροοόπτου #14

----------


## ChoOSeN

εκτός απροοόπτου #15
 ::

----------


## geosia

#16

Μιά θέση και για μένα παρακαλώ.

Γιώργος

----------


## xip21r

#17
και εγω και εγω
 ::  xip21r

----------


## time c

Παρακαλώ την #18 για μένα και την #19 για τον zephyr node # 4341 
Λόγω σοβαρού προβλήματος παραχωρώ την #18 σε όποιον τη θέλει.

----------


## Vasiliki2

Άν γίνει μεσημέρι θα έρθω και εγώ.

20

----------


## nbaltas

count me in!!!

21

----------


## antonisk7

*22

----------


## bosss

Και εγώ μέσα παιδιάαααα!

Φτάσαμε #23

----------


## lambrosk

Θα έρθω μια βόλτα, δεν κόβω θέση...

----------


## socrates

> Θα έρθω μια βόλτα, δεν κόβω θέση...


Περαστικοί θα είμαστε!  ::

----------


## XENA

26ος

 ::

----------


## hedgehog

χμμμ... μπερδεύτικα!!! Τί να πω? 25 ή 27  ::  (μάλλον για 25 το κόβω)  ::  
anyway... next please  ::

----------


## SV1EOD

Μία και για μένα #26.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Το workshop θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 15:00,μετά από απαίτηση αρκετών...  ::  

Βολεύει και εμάς...  ::

----------


## kabaiver

#27 εγώ. Τα λέμε την Κυριακή.

----------


## sbconnect2me

28 ή 29 κάπου χάθηκα στο μέτρημα

----------


## keyman

29 εγώ και 30 o stratos νομίζω οτι κλείσαμε  ::

----------


## robotech_

> Ώρα προσέλευσης στις 10 π.μ.


Να υποθέσω ότι είναι η ώρα που είχε πρωτοοριστει?

----------


## ianeira

> Το workshop θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 15:00,μετά από απαίτηση αρκετών...  
> 
> Βολεύει και εμάς...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

31 εγω θα ερθω πονταροντας οτι καποιος δεν θα τα καταφερει στην αναγκη το βλεπω απο το κυλικειο  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Εσυ μην χάσεις όπου φαϊ και δίπλα είσαι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pstratos

να ερθώ να γαυγίσω αμά ο tarantulas ξεφύγει σε καμιά στροφη εμ port εννοούσα  ::

----------


## KONAN

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να επεκταθεί το όριο των 30 ατόμων?

----------


## trendy

Εμένα προσωπικά δε με πειράζει να έρθουν όσα άτομα θέλουν, αρκεί να χωράνε στην αίθουσα, να βλέπουν στο πανί του προτζέκτορα και *να κάνουν ησυχία*.  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> να ερθώ να γαυγίσω αμά ο tarantulas ξεφύγει σε καμιά στροφη εμ port εννοούσα


Φοράω καλό σετάκι ζάντες-λάστιχα-αναρτήσεις...  ::

----------


## messinianet

Μέσα και εγώ.

----------


## DancinApe

Μέσα και ΄γώ...  ::

----------


## lazaris

Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα θα ήθελα να έρθω κι εγώ με ένα ακόμα μέλος του δικτύου, κι ας είμαστε και όρθιοι.

----------


## christopher

Θα γραφτει το workshop σε videaki οπως και το προηγουμενο; Θα το εχει καποιος στο δικτυο αν δεν μπορεσουμε να ερθουμε;

----------


## STEL10S

Θα ερθω και εγω, εστω και ορθιος.
Αν υπαρχει προβλημα, την κανω με ελαφρια πηδηματακια  ::  .

----------


## nbaltas

θα περασει ενδεχομενως κ ενας φιλος κ αν δεν υπαρχει prob θα κατσει...εγω εχω ηδη κρατησει θεση #21

----------


## nbaltas

2 ερωτησούλες:

1) τι ωρα περίπου να αρχισουμε να μαζευόμαστε (είναι το πρώτο workshop που θα παρακολουθησω οποτε χρειαζομαι "οδηγιες προς τους ναυτιλομενους")???

2) ποση περιπου ωρα θα διαρκησει το εν λογω workshop, γιατι μου ετυχε κατι για την κυριακη το απογευμα κ θελω να δω αν το προλαβαινω αλλιως να το αναβαλω...

plz απαντηστε οσοι ξερετε το σηντομοτερο δυνατον....

ευχαριστω

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> 2 ερωτησούλες:
> 
> 1) τι ωρα περίπου να αρχισουμε να μαζευόμαστε (είναι το πρώτο workshop που θα παρακολουθησω οποτε χρειαζομαι "οδηγιες προς τους ναυτιλομενους")???
> 
> 2) ποση περιπου ωρα θα διαρκησει το εν λογω workshop, γιατι μου ετυχε κατι για την κυριακη το απογευμα κ θελω να δω αν το προλαβαινω αλλιως να το αναβαλω...
> 
> plz απαντηστε οσοι ξερετε το σηντομοτερο δυνατον....
> 
> ευχαριστω


Στις 3 θα ξεκινήσουμε(άντε κανά 10λεπτο αργότερα για να μαζευτούν όσοι είναι)

Πάνω από 1,5 ωρίτσα δεν το βλέπω...  ::

----------


## aprin

Πως πήγε η παρουσίαση σήμερα?Είχε κόσμο?Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω λόγω εξεταστικής,ελπίζω να επαναληφθεί εν καιρώ!Κατέβασα τις διαφάνειες μπας και σκαμπάσω τίποτα!  ::   ::

----------


## bosss

Καλά πήγε και είχε καμιά 25αρια άτομα!
Απο που κατέβασες τις διαφάνειες, aprin?

----------


## trendy

Routing,DNS,NAT - Wireless
Routing,DNS,NAT - Internet

----------


## antonisk7

Μπράβο στα παιδια (trendy- tarantoula) που αφιέρωσαν το χρόνο τους για να μας δείξουν κάποια βασικά πράγματα  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Τα άλλα 2 ppt που δείξαμε είναι εδώ.

----------


## Mendeleev

Πρέπει να ήταν πολύ καλό. Κρίμα που το έχασα  ::   ::

----------


## Mendeleev

Πρέπει να είμαι ποιο προσεκτικός γιατί κάτι τέτοιες φάσεις αξίζουν  ::   ::

----------


## jstiva

Αντί να γεμίζεις το φορουμ με ποστ που γράφονται με διαφορά ενός λεπτού, μπορείς να κάνεις edit ένα προηγούμενο ποστ και να συμπληρώσεις κάτι άλλο που ξέχασες να πεις.

Επίσης δεν νομίζεις ότι είναι λίγο ενοχλητική αυτή η τεράστια εικόνα που έχεις βάλει στην υπογραφή σου και "τρώει" όλη την οθόνη?

----------


## yorgos

Το βίντεο είναι έτοιμο άλλα δεν κατάφερα να το ανεβάσω 1,44GB Dvix. Θα ήταν καλό να έμπαινε στο info.awmn. Καμιά βοήθεια βρε παιδιά?  ::

----------


## Mendeleev

Αν και βγήκαμε εκτός θέματος νομίζω πως η υπογραφή πρέπει να είναι εντάξει τώρα,
Όσο για το edit sorry έχεις δίκιο το είχα ξεχάσει, θα το προσέξω για την επόμενη φορά !(Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση, όντος χαζομάρα μου)

----------


## Vigor

> Το βίντεο είναι έτοιμο άλλα δεν κατάφερα να το ανεβάσω 1,44GB Dvix. Θα ήταν καλό να έμπαινε στο info.awmn. Καμιά βοήθεια βρε παιδιά?


Το video "ανέβηκε" από τον yorgo στον ftp μου. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε εδώ:

ftp://awmn:[email protected]/Incoming/[email protected]/

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> Το βίντεο είναι έτοιμο άλλα δεν κατάφερα να το ανεβάσω 1,44GB Dvix. Θα ήταν καλό να έμπαινε στο info.awmn. Καμιά βοήθεια βρε παιδιά? 
> 
> 
> Το video "ανέβηκε" από τον yorgo στον ftp μου. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε εδώ:
> 
> ftp://awmn:[email protected]/Incoming/[email protected]/



Ωραίοι και οι 2 Γιώργηδες!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

